# Dallas, NC - #7858 F Sable PTS 10/22



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us

IN "OTHERS", NOT ON ADOPTION FLOOR, ONLY TO RESCUE, WILL BE PTS MORNING OF 10/22








[/img]


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Pretty!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

OMG, gorgeous!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Big bump to this hunk!


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Has anyone temp tested her?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

Can anyone Temp test her????


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14911589


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Is it just me or is this guy hanging onto/holding that leash just A LOT tooooo tight? Geez!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Please Rescue she DIES tomorrow!!! she is young and healthy and beautiful.

GORGEOUS GERMAN SHEPHERD - LESS THAN A YEAR OLD. I CAN'T BELIEVE SHEWAS TURNED IN AS A STRAY. If you are with a rescue, please include the name of your rescue and 501c3 status in your inquiry.

THIS IS A HIGH KILL SHELTER - ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON THEIR PTS DATE AND NEED TO BE CLAIMED BY 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION.

Please read the following description of the shelter's policies on pulling non-adoptable animals. If you are not with a 501c3 rescue, you will need to contact someone from Animal League of Gaston County to help you pull the animal. 

We are a group of volunteers that try to help the dogs/cats at Gaston County get into rescues and adoptable homes, but we don't work at the shelter and don't usually have a lot of information on the animals (unfortunately). Animal Control employees do not do a thorough behavioral evaluation of the animal or a vet check and we can only guess as to what breed we think the animal might be - practically no animals come into this shelter with pedigrees, so there is no guarantee on animals being a specific or advertised breed. We just try to get their info out so people learn about them.

This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake, so there is no adoption fee for the animal and the animal WILL BE EUTHANIZED on it's PTS (put to sleep) date. This shelter uses a gas chamber. There are many reasons why they are not slated for adoptions (underweight, overweight, shy or scared to be at the kennel (this is the typical reason and most dogs are freaked out by being at the kennel), obvious health issue (dogs and cats are not vetted at all), too old, or the owner says the dog is aggressive or has some sort of issue (this is another very common reason because owners turning animals into the shelter are afraid to admit out loud that they just don't want the animal anymore and make up an excuse as to why they are turning the animal in). 

Because this animal was not chosed for adoption, it has to be adopted out through the Animal League of Gaston County or a 501c3 rescue can pull the animal out. This animal can be pulled out of the shelter after 4PM the day before it's euthanize date (the day before the PTS date in the dog's name on petfinder). ALGC will require a vet reference for people not from a 501c3 rescue stating that all pets are up to date on vaccinations, are spayed or neutered and dogs are on heartworm preventative. Adopters are required to get the animal vaccinated and spayed or neutered at their expense within 2 weeks of adopting the animal or by the time the animal is six months old. We have no kennels to house the animals, so they are required to be picked up by their PTS date, else they will be killed.

You can visit the animal anytime before it's PTS/release date at Gaston County Animal Control. The shelter is open daily from 11am - 5pm and the first Sat of the month. There are directions posted on this site: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM. Information on the Gaston County Low Cost Spay Neuter Clinic can be found here: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/GastonClinic.htm.

Please act quickly to arrange adoption for this animal, they are given very little time before they are euthanized. 

Thank you for inquiring.

Animal League of Gaston County Contacts:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] My Contact Info


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Tess ?


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

7894 and 7858 both have rescue and are going to be pulled on Friday.

Per email from:

Jackie Farnham
ALGC (Animal League of Gaston County)
704-933-8056 (home)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I called them today and the women gave me a rescue name but no one confirmed it on here, so I am relieved they are both gettting help!


----------

